# 1* raters MUST give a reason



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

The 1* that I received yesterday has me really discouraged. Not only because of it hurt my great rating so far but also because I cannot grasp any idea as per why. Surely I could make some mistakes but I always stop at stop signs or red lights and am friendly and polite, my English has accent but I can speak it, I mean I can’t recall anything that would deserve a “horrible” category rating. It could be anything from accidental 1 starring to just taking on me for something that happened to the person during the day...

My biggest fear is on how many people act this way. Another 1* will drop my rating to less than 4.6. The tendency so far is to receive 5*’s in the majority of rides, and I have 21 rated trips only, 18 of them 5*’s and 2 of them 4*’s.

Uber should really demand the rider a good reason for giving 1 star. Like, either choose what happened or remove the 1* and leave the trip unrated. I have no feedback in my profile as per why the apparently terrible experience for the rider. How many rides should be rated before Uber puts people on probation prior to deactivating?


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't sweat it, probably just a scumbag looking to scam a free trip. It happens.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I remember getting the email that said riders would have to give a reason for anything less than a 5 star rating...hasn't happened once. Don't worry about it so much. just drive safe, talk to your passengers (if you feel like they are open to conversation), and just don't be a weirdo.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

surlyuber619 said:


> I remember getting the email that said riders would have to give a reason for anything less than a 5 star rating...hasn't happened once. Don't worry about it so much. just drive safe, talk to your passengers (if you feel like they are open to conversation), and just don't be a weirdo.


I think it was drivers, not passengers. I know we have to give a reason why we give pax under 5 stars.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a one-star within the last couple of days. I'm thinking it was the guy who made me stop and wait 10 minutes for him and swore up and down he would leave me a big tip... Whatever that means. he was probably Savvy enough to realize that if he won started me we would not be matched again and therefore he would not have to explain his lack of tip giving.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

surlyuber619 said:


> I remember getting the email that said riders would have to give a reason for anything less than a 5 star rating..


The email said they could leave a reason and that certain reasons would nullify the poor rating.


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

Does the one star drop off after 100 rides or 500 if you don’t receive another ?


----------



## UberDriverCT (Jul 7, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> The 1* that I received yesterday has me really discouraged. Not only because of it hurt my great rating so far but also because I cannot grasp any idea as per why. Surely I could make some mistakes but I always stop at stop signs or red lights and am friendly and polite, my English has accent but I can speak it, I mean I can't recall anything that would deserve a "horrible" category rating. It could be anything from accidental 1 starring to just taking on me for something that happened to the person during the day...
> 
> My biggest fear is on how many people act this way. Another 1* will drop my rating to less than 4.6. The tendency so far is to receive 5*'s in the majority of rides, and I have 21 rated trips only, 18 of them 5*'s and 2 of them 4*'s.
> 
> Uber should really demand the rider a good reason for giving 1 star. Like, either choose what happened or remove the 1* and leave the trip unrated. I have no feedback in my profile as per why the apparently terrible experience for the rider. How many rides should be rated before Uber puts people on probation prior to deactivating?


Don't worry about it.

I've given over 1,200 trips and have a 4.78 rating. I've given a lot of rides in the inner city and I pretty much assume many (certainly not all) of the people in these neighborhoods come in with an attitude and/or are looking to get a free ride. When I drive in well educated, affluent and civilized areas, I get tips and compliments at a very high rate. My breaking and acceleration stats are almost always perfect or within one or two instances of perfect. My car is always clean, I am respectful of passengers...I never flirt, leer, talk politics beyond a superficial and neutral manner and am careful to talk to them only insomuch as they talk to me.

Today I pick up a woman in a tough neighborhood. As I always am, I was polite and greeted her warmly but professionally. We drive down the road and I'm following the GPS and pull up in a lane that can only turn left and stop at the red light. She looks up from her phone and snaps, "You can just go straight. Don't go left."

I said, "oh, okay" and manuever myself into the far right lane...begging two other drivers to let me through. All this for a ride that either route would be over in about two minutes...

Anyway, she gets out of the car and I say, "thank you, have a great day!" She mumbles something but the whole time she seemed annoyed that I was going to go left...totally unreasonable reaction.

sure enough later I get a ding and my rating goes from 4.79 to 4.78 and I get a complaint about navigation.

But...who cares. I know I did the right thing, I got paid and this is an angry and childish woman.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Some just don't appreciate what we do, our own gas, our own cars, and we save them 50% of what a cab would charge.


----------



## UberDriverCT (Jul 7, 2016)

My ranking went from a 4.78 to a 4.80 in one day this week....I have over 1,000 rides so it wasn't just a few more five star ratings that did this. I think Uber has followed through on their plans to drop low ratings from habitually low raters.

None of it really matters if you're a halfway decent driver, let's face it. I'd bet too a lot has to do with time of day and market you're driving in. This is an over generalization for sure, but when I pick up airport rides, for example, they are virtually always polite, respectful, tend to tip and five ratings occur...often times with comments.

When I make short little runs in the middle of Hartford, there is often times more attitude, low rankings and overall tension. 

I should stress too...this is not a racial thing, just a demographic one. I've had some of my most pleasant and fun conversations with women of color on long drives (I like how three of my compliments have a black 'thumbs up' in the comments!), and some of my most unpleasant rides with white riders in the city who are obvious drug addicts and miserable.


----------

